# 8 bird limit for nd



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

i was wondering has anyone heard yet if it is official for the early season


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Whats a limit??


----------



## zim4 (Sep 29, 2010)

My dads friend works for game and fish and told me it's going to be an 8 goose limit for early season


----------



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

I'd sure like to see the regular season limit go to 5. I would think there are enough geese around to support it and they have been causing more and more damage to our crops every year.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

This makes me smile!


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

OH BOY


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

8 bird limit is nice (sd) but it really sucks when you shoot a 4 man limit in a field you have to carry everything into and out of!


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Dont worry - if it is anything like last early season nobody will know what day opener is on or what the bird limit actually is untill the day before.


----------



## H20-FowlHunter (Aug 8, 2008)

the professor said:


> 8 bird limit is nice (sd) but it really sucks when you shoot a 4 man limit in a field you have to carry everything into and out of!


Haha we had that problem too many times last year. BUT... i'll take that problem any hunt!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

ndgooseslayer said:


> I'd sure like to see the regular season limit go to 5. I would think there are enough geese around to support it and they have been causing more and more damage to our crops every year.


Its the local geese that cause the damage not the migrators, so opening the regular to five birds would be totally pointless to "help reduce" the damage causers.....


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

here in wisconsin our early season is 15 days and the limit is 5 a day. regular season is only 2 a day. we have enough geese around for the limit to go higher during the regular season, but they won't raise the limit. it's like you go out, have one flock come in, and shoot your limit and your done.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

they are already sitting on nests in northern nodak! I say shot them before they hatch the little ones. Lot less crop damage, plus they really explode at the hands of a 257.

I like hunting geese also but the limit does need to be expanded......... legally......


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If you apply to get the permit to shoot nesting geese on your land in the spring you won't have much of a problem with them damaging your crops....


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> If you apply to get the permit to shoot nesting geese on your land in the spring you won't have much of a problem with them damaging your crops....


With that permit, what are you allowed to shoot them with?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Get the permit and it explains it in there.


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Shotgun


----------

